# Hammer drill spits sparks



## Bob Mariani (Dec 1, 2008)

it's a Rigid is the main reason. Most likely you stored it in a unconditioned room or an area using an unvented heat source. Therefore moisture accumulated on the brushes. Replace the brushes and you should be fine.


----------



## Termite (Apr 13, 2008)

Dang Bob, you're psychic! I did store it in my unconditioned garage. Shame on me!


----------

